# New pics of Pip



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Pip trying to catch bees


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Crazy 5 minutes...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Pip is so cute!! How they love to explore everything I call Molly curious George cause she always has to investigate everything


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

He is just gorgeous.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Pip is so cute. I love that first picture. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love Pip's markings - such a cutie


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - bless her - I hope she didn't catch any bees x


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

She hasn't caught any yet but think it's only a matter of time- She's obsessed!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful markings she's one in a million x


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, Pip got stung by a bee today. It was only a matter of time... She tried to eat one in the back garden and then when we went for a walk she got stung on her leg. Don't think she'll be doing that again in a hurry. 

Got to show Pip off loads this & it was great and my girls were so proud.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Two beautiful girls! Sorry for the sting. Jake is heading that way too. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Lovely pictures of Pip, be careful though as my sister-in-laws puppy got stung and had to be rushed to the vet as he reacted baddly to being stung. I got stung today trying to get a bee out of the house as my two would be after it.


----------

